# Sacramento vs. Cleveland Game Thread (1/20)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (26-11) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (23-14)
Arco Arena, Thursday January 20th, 2005
7:30pm PT, TNT
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Drew Gooden/LeBron James/Ira Newble/Jeff McInnis *


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Cavs play in Portland tonight, so we catch another team on a back-to-back.

I am calling it right now, Robert Traylor will have 30 rebounds


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 118*
Cavs 103

*Webber 25pts 18rbs 7assts
Cat 22pts 7rbs 8assts*

LBJakaTheKinG 28pts 8rbs 12assts


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Give me a big game from Peja and Bibby in this one. Peja is due for a bounce back performance.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bracing for LeBron 



> Adelman has seen his share of talent come through the league as an NBA player and a coach for more than three decades.
> 
> This LeBron James fellow?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 114
Cavs 99

Peja 28pts 11-15fg
Brad 19pts 14rebs

Brad will have a good night Big Z playing back to back will hurt the cavs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cleveland won tonight in Portland. LeBron had a Triple-Double:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250119022


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

whos going to guard LBJ

peja isnt nearly quick or strong enough

while Cat isnt strong enough and is giving up 4'


Dillema's Dillema's Dillema's


ummm... how bout.... Matt Barnes? lol


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 107
Cavs 95

Cavs are on the 2nd game of a back-to-back on the road. Sounds like a Kings victory to me.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview 

*Today's SacBee Articles:* 

'We're not the same team': Despite 8 new faces, Kings coach Rick Adelman says team chemistry is solid 

Here's looking at you, kid - Believe the hype: LeBron James seems headed for greatness


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cavaliers board game thread:wave:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn man love your pregame stuff you do and the thoughtfulness to link this thread in our forums. 

Thanks again and good luck tonight


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Lebron pulls out a huge game tonight. Let's hope his supporting cast & crew will help equal out what Cat/Chris will let loose.

I'm going to go out on a limb with this one...

*Cavs: 104* 
Kings: 99


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This is going to be a tough game for the Cavaliers since this is the second night of a back to back and all Cavs fans know they don't play well on second nights of back to backs (3-7 record, 50% of the teams losses). Hopefully, They will come into the game with some energy. If not the Cavs could get blown out. However, I think this might be a reversal of this ugly trend.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Cavs 93
Kings 107

Peja: 29 pts
Webber: 22 pts, 12 Reb, 6 dimes
Miller: 16 pts, 11 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like they are going to wear retro jerseys again tonight.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Cavs 50
Kings 59

Webber: 17 pts, 6 Reb
Peja: 13 pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby going for a Triple-double? 6/6/6/ at the half

http://www.nba.com/games/20050120/CLESAC/livestats.html


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

THREE GAMES BACK 
Webb another great game, peja played well seems to be getting at least 2 steals a game now.

The back to back game really hurt the Cavs today.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bibby got the triple double!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow what a day I come from school having written 2 tests today and thinking at least a got a Sac game to look forward to. I come back Sac Blows out Cavs and Bibby records a triple double wow that made my day.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Awsome Game!



Box Score: Sacramento 123, Cleveland 96 

Bibby: 17 Points, 10 Rebounds, and 11 Assists
Webber: 27 Points, 13 Rebounds, and 7 Assists
Miller: 16 Points (7/7 FG)
Stojakovic: 19 Points and 5 Rebounds
Mobley: 18 Points and 5 Rebounds


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Webber is simply amazing! He is still the most talented player in the NBA.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> Webber is simply amazing! He is still the most talented player in the NBA.


I agree and the Kings are the Most talented team also.:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Bibby Leads Kings’ Charge 



> Bibby recorded his second career triple-double by collecting 17 points, 10 rebounds and 11 assists as the Kings posted their sixth straight win with a 123-96 rout of the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> With 2:07 remaining in the first quarter, Bibby collided with Cavaliers guard Jeff McInnis - who left in the fourth period with a sprained left ankle - and was cut underneath his eyebrow. After receiving stitches, Bibby returned in the second quarter.
> 
> Chris Webber scored 11 of his 27 points during an 18-9 run to close out the first half as Sacramento opened a 59-50 advantage. Sacramento sealed the win by outscoring Cleveland, 31-20, in the third quarter en route to a season-high point total.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now can someone explain to me, why Webber is not an all-star this year, but Pau Gasol and Andre Kirilenko are over him? I guess when the Kings eventually are the best team again in the league, they will have to give him MVP consideration. 

I was a bit wrong when I said Bibby and Peja would bounce back and have good games. I should have said the entire offense will look strong. 

I was surprised Bibby made it look so easy out there. 

The Pacific is the Kings to grab.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Definetally the best they have played all season, Ive been waiting for this game, where everyone is playing well, against a good team, and they put together 4 quarters.

Since he has been averaging like 29, 13, and 6 in the last 5 games, other have started to notice Webber's season. Its obvious now that his athleticism may not be what it was, but his head is in the right place. He, along with Cat, basically won the last three games for them, as Peja and Brad played poorly, and Mike was only ok.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*no ill will towards pistons spurs*



> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> Webber is simply amazing! He is still the most talented player in the NBA.


:yes: He was looking damned explosive out there. If he has his knees under him for the playoffs, I say they can really get a ring this time. What we have to do next, is watch how they play against teams like the Pistons and Spurs, because everybody else the Kings can handle without much trouble.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

King Mike: Sacramento's point guard records his second triple double to upstage Cleveland star LeBron James 









Arco game report: Peja bounces back with big game 

The Inside Dish vs. Cleveland


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> King Mike: Sacramento's point guard records his second triple double to upstage Cleveland star LeBron James
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with CWebb touching his players in the breast area?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> The Inside Dish vs. Cleveland





> Mike Bibby got a nice little treat for getting his second career triple-double—an ice bath from Chris Webber as soon as he walked into the locker room after his postgame TNT interview.


:laugh: 

:greatjob: CWebb.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought this Kings team would lack team chemistry media geeks?  Wrong again. They need to find better NBA national writers.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

How much has Peja defence improved this year?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

someone at the beginning of the cavs game thread posted some interesting stats about Peja's defence, saying this season he allows appossing sf's a PER of somewhere around 13 (15 being average) but the Kings faithful have known he was becoming a good on the ball defender for a while. Not to take anything away from his D, but what effect do you thing is has on the players he guards that they have to chase him off all those screens on the other side?

Edit: I can't find where I read that about Peja's PER allowed now, I'll keep looking


----------

